# SwiftShader-Emulate Pixel Shader 3.0?



## rockstar99 (May 20, 2011)

Currently on an old compuer(VERY OLD) for a month or 2 because mine is broke and im too broke to fix it.It has shaders 2.0 but i wanna play games like FIFA 11 which require shader 3.0, I have 256 mb of video ram using an integrated graphics card and 4gb RAM with a 2.4 ghz processor.I just saw something called swiftshader which emulated shader 3.0, will it work on my machine?will it  lag?


----------



## Rydian (May 21, 2011)

What processor?

Ghz is not a measurement of performance, so we'll need to know the processor model.  If it's something shitty like a Pentium 4 then it's not likely to run well.


----------



## YayMii (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, GHz isn't a definite measure of CPU speed.
And if you're on an old computer, you're likely out of luck. All that SwiftShader does is use CPU power to emulate a GPU, so you'd need a more powerful CPU for that.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Rydian (May 21, 2011)

I wouldn't call that "very old", it looks like nice base specs to me.  Pair that with a good GPU and you could play Crysis.

That said, SwiftShader should work, but don't expect miracles.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 21, 2011)

SO can I run games like TF2 and Pro Evo Soccer 2011 on low settings?Does this SwiftShader emulate T&L also?


----------



## lolzed (May 21, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> SO can I run games like TF2 and Pro Evo Soccer 2011 on low settings?Does this SwiftShader emulate T&L also?


TF2 is fairly old...it only requires 1.1 AFAIK


----------



## Rydian (May 21, 2011)

IIRC T&L is part of SM, it's one of the most basic aspects.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 21, 2011)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When i run it i get weird colors like everything black, red and blue.
Is it because i dont have t&L?


----------



## rockstar99 (May 21, 2011)

I try running FIFA 10 and TF2.My comp should be able to play TF2 but i get the whole map in black, red and blue.FIFA 10 says i need Hardware T and L, i think thats why the grass is just green with no grass textures


----------



## zeromac (May 21, 2011)

Wait what is Swiftshader?


----------



## Joe88 (May 21, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

>


thats "very old"?
I thought you were talking about a P4 or something
the last gen c2d's arnt that old >_>
that cpu is better then mine


----------



## Rydian (May 21, 2011)

Do you have proper video drivers installed?


----------



## rockstar99 (May 21, 2011)

Updated few mins ago, same problem


----------



## Rydian (May 21, 2011)

What video card?
Where'd you get the update from?


----------



## rockstar99 (May 21, 2011)

I just updated my display adapter drivers its intel chipset something


----------



## Rydian (May 21, 2011)

But where did you get the update from?  Depending where, you may not have gotten the latest version.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 21, 2011)

Windows 7 found an update


----------



## Rydian (May 21, 2011)

http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/detect/

See what that gives you.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 22, 2011)

Says my driver is current


----------



## YayMii (May 22, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Wait what is Swiftshader?


Swiftshader is a program that emulates a video card (and shaders, etc), which is useful for PCs with a crappy GPU and a more-than-capable CPU.

On-topic: If you plan to game (and don't plan to buy a GPU yet), it's worth a try to install modded drivers. They are specifically designed to increase gaming performance, although I'm not really sure where to find the best one as there are many different ones scattered across the interwebs.


----------



## drewmerc (May 22, 2011)

go here http://forum.9xxssf.info/ and download the modded intel 1.2 Sherry Driver by AngelicTears
it gives better performance than the stock drivers


----------



## rockstar99 (May 23, 2011)

Sherry drivers fixed it.Now I have Black Ops disc but my DVD drive wont open... is there any opendvd.exe ? jk

Need to get this hunk of junk fixed


----------



## Rydian (May 23, 2011)

Right-click the drive and choose to eject?

That or the emergency eject pinhole, if it exists.


----------

